# Wanted: Towers on the Grove, Myrtle Beach - 10/10/14 - 10/13/14



## ice531 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm looking for 3 nights for the requested dates at Towers on the Grove in North Myrtle Beach. (Trying to make last minute decisions for my anniversary weekend )

Room Type: 1 Bedroom Ocean Front

Please include contact information and desired pricing information. I will be checking posts in this thread and private messages.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Sep 17, 2014)

I sent you a pm


----------

